# Giuseppe Sarti (1729 - 1802)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Italian composer, who in 1784 arrived in St Petersburg to become the Kapellmeister of Catherine the Great. After some quarrel he became the Kapellmeiser of Grigory Potemkin (Catherine's favourite lover) until in 1793 he became the Kapellmeister of Tsar Paul I. His compositions have had a great impact on Russian classical music, both sacred and secular. Apart from this Sarti also did scientific research in acoustics.

Giuseppe Sarti: Russian Oratorio















G. Sarti - Miserere















Giulio Sabino - opera by Giuseppe Sarti - Act 1















Giulio Sabino - opera by Giuseppe Sarti - Act 2






Giuseppe Sarti - Giulio Sabino - Ouverture






G. Sarti - Armida and Rinaldo















Giuseppe Sarti, Now the Powers of Heaven, Russian Icon Painters


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Renata Tebaldi "Lungi dal caro bene" Sarti















Giuseppe Sarti - Sonata in do maggiore performed by Chiara Cattani















Giuseppe Sarti - Enea nel Lazio - Aria di Enea - Al fragor di trombe altere















Giuseppe Sarti @Museo della musica















giuseppe sarti. "didone abbandonata"


----------

